# Sometimes it's just not what you expected



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2017)

Days on a duck pond can sometimes be really slow with producing ducks and geese but there are also those times that it's busy and interesting even though it ain't what you where looking for 

Sometimes they just drop in for a visit like these swans


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2017)

Other times they slip in hopin the won't be spotted, to bad Yote I got ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2017)

Mom decide to bring the little ones down for a drink, even though they knew I was there she wasn't real spooked but she did keep an eye out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 24, 2017)

Good ones Mike..................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2017)

But this one really got the heart to pumping even though it wasn't season.

1st I just see ears above the sage coming to me so got the camera ready and boy was I surprised when these elk hoped the fence and wandered down then just passed on by.

Somedays I just have better luck with the Kodak then I do with the 870


----------



## IKWAK (Oct 8, 2017)

Awesome day for sure


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 9, 2017)

oh my ....lots of critters ....


----------

